# Where do you get your Chi clothes from?



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

Im looking for some new clothes for Lola, shes got a wardrobe just need it filling now..

Anyone selling anything or anyone no any good websites (UK based)
or US with free/cheap shipping?

Thanks x


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Diva Dogs and Elmo's Wardrobe. I've bought from the Sassy pup too but they are US


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What size does she measure?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

*Julie* said:


> I like Diva Dogs and Elmo's Wardrobe. I've bought from the Sassy pup too but they are US


Yes i like Diva Dogs too,very good quality,fast delivery and friendly prices 
Just ordered two harnesses from Elmo's Wardrobe,so this will be my first buy from them.

Some more UK ones i know:
www.petzcrazee.com
www.topdogpetwear.co.uk

Irish sites:
www.hartonpaw.com
www.parispooch.ie
www.mollys.ie

Enjoy your shopping


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You can find lots of cool clothes for a good price on ebay.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes i like ebay too, but i noticed lately that almost all my favorite sellers are gone


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh uk only , sorry can't help then


----------



## Han&Riley (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh i love the clothes you can get & the Chi's look too cute in them. I gotta wait a couple moneths until i get any though cos my little one is still growing lol.


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

I got most of my things at Wal-Mart


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I get all of my dogs clothes from puchi and petzcrazee

http://www.puchipetwear.com/
http://www.petzcrazee.com/


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

oh and i forgot to add i also get some from pet london 

http://www.petlondon.net/shop/acatalog/


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

One of my favs.... In fact, I just ordered $XXX from them last night! 

https://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/default.asp


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

look at jasmines.ie the havnt a huge selection but they ship free to the uk and are very fast, they also do a georgus grooming spray


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

www.petzcrazee.com 

End of Summer sale is now on offering
20% of all orders (excluding sale items)!

To get your discount use the coupon code SUMMER (in capital letters) when you check out.

But hurry, you only have until next Tuesday to bag a bargain (11th August)!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i got alot of nice hoodies at petedge.com very reasonably priced. i did splurge and got them juicy hoodies also at neiman marcus. lol. my babies are spoiled


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

I do craigslist. I found 12 or 13 of Holly's outfits on there for just 4.00 a piece. I'm on there alot so I catch almost all the good deals.


----------



## Razzlette (Jul 14, 2009)

Has anyone bought from Petedge.com? The prices look ok, but they charge a $6.99 fee for orders under $60 plus shipping. That makes the clothing about the same price in the store but they have some things that I have never seen in the stores.

Also some one suggested the clothing at Build a bear. Not sure how well this would work but I know they have a ton of stuff.


~Stacy


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

walmart, the prices are amazing and the clothes are quite well made and durable


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I have quite a few saved for when i get my girl, LOL
This is just some........

http://www.petvogue.co.uk/
http://www.prettypawsaccessories.co.uk/dog-t-shirts-13-c.asp
http://www.doggiestylestore.com/
http://www.shop4yourpet.co.uk/dogs-63-c.asp
http://www.urbanpup.com/productype.asp?PT_ID=1&strProductID=Dog_Fashion_For_Girls
http://www.petszy.co.uk/clothing.html
http://www.zazzle.co.uk/firstdogbo
http://puppykit.co.uk/DOG-CLOTHES/View-all-products.html


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice links...thanks!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Nice links...thanks!!


Can i just say i love that siggy you have now what a precious wee one and a great pic too!!
Sorry carry on with the links etc...just wanted to mention it because i have admired it in other threads.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

build a bear clothes fit Elise perfect. plus prices are not too bad..


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank-You Terri thats very sweet of you to say.
I love making animation & graphics for Dahlia & her site.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Terri said:


> I have quite a few saved for when i get my girl, LOL
> This is just some........
> 
> http://www.petvogue.co.uk/
> ...


ehehe Terri I've done the same - bookmarked lots of sites with nice bits on :] do you mind if I add you as a friend on here? As we're in the same boat :] x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

claireeee said:


> ehehe Terri I've done the same - bookmarked lots of sites with nice bits on :] do you mind if I add you as a friend on here? As we're in the same boat :] x


Not at all, go for it girlie.


----------



## otterbaby123 (Jul 22, 2009)

Terri said:


> I have quite a few saved for when i get my girl, LOL
> This is just some........
> 
> http://www.petvogue.co.uk/
> ...




ive done exactly the same aha ive got a big folder full of diferent sites with stuff i like


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah it is good to be prepared i say, LOL
Sooo many to choose from it's unreal though! x


----------



## MrsC (Jul 20, 2009)

Thought i would add a couple i have found recently... They both give free postage, ive ordered from them and they were perfect

http://www.cutedogclothes.co.uk/#
http://www.poochplaza.co.uk


----------



## MrsC (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi.. can anyone help me.. i have no problems getting clothes for my 2 yorkies but my chi is a nightmare, he is long and thin and most clothes are just too big in the body or too short in length :-(, anyone got any ideas what might fit him? He is approx 9-10" long and 11-12" chest, ive tried puppy zzang and they were too big, puppia was also when he was smaller.. i dont want to keep buying stuff then selling it for quarter of the price on ebay because i cant be bothered to send it back lol


----------



## MrsC (Jul 20, 2009)

Forgot to add, hes just under 4lbs..


----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

I have the same problem with Lilibell, if I get her something to fit her in the chest/neck, then it's too short lengthwise, and if I get it to fit her lengthwise, then it's too big in her chest area. So, I live with things being a little too short, so that way it's snug up top and won't come off of her.


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

EBAY! Oh yeah baby!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sometimes i get things custom made, like hand knitted, its more expensive but then they fit just right


----------

